# Check out this little girl!!!



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

The WI Humane Society rarely has Maltese and when they do, these babies get adopted FAST!! I check their website often (very often...lol) because I'm always wondering what they have. I saw this little girl this morning but her photo was taken off a couple of hours later (which didn't surprise me that she got adopted that fast). Anyway, I just checked the website just now and she's back up. Maybe the people changed their minds? Anyway, the point is, I want to adopt her!!! She's perfect for Arty to play with. They're so perfect for each other and they're the same age!!! Gosh, I really want to adopt her but I don't think I can handle another one...yet. Arty's not even completely housebroken. Plus, I work part-time and go to school full-time so I'm very lucky to have my sisters, grandma, and mom to help take care of Arty while I'm gone. On top of that, I can't afford another dog financially since I pay tuition as well. I really wish I could adopt her. 

Anyway, here she is!!!

Robin


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

How sweet! Hope she finds a loving home!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is gorgeous. I hope she will find her forever home real soon.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

It sounds no longer available. I hope she got adopted!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: aww she is adorable, looks like she got adopted though


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a pretty little girl! I hope she found her forever home.


----------

